# Head light fuse



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi,,we have a holiday rambler ambassador 2000 model, does anyone out there know where the headlight fuse is located? we have looked in the fuse board outside in the locker but cannot locate it any ideas.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Valencia,
Im guessing the automotive fuses are in the drivers left footwell. Or if not possibly in a black metal box under the hood again on the drivers side.
It's also possible they are not fuses but thermal breakers.

Ray.


----------



## 113697 (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Thank you for the information, we have no manuals for our vehicle, we will have another look tomorrow.

kind regards


----------



## 120920 (Mar 2, 2009)

HI
I have a monaco lapalma which the low beam was not working, checked all the fuses turned out be a relay under the hood.

col


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Habitation fuses are normally in lockers and chassis fuses are in the foot well or in the engine bay

Loddy


----------

